# Wood pigeon sheltering under my car, bleeding, smelly and unable to fly



## Oaznxe (Apr 22, 2011)

Looked out the window and saw my neighbours looking at the back of my car, then I saw a pigeon slowly walk into view. Eventually he settled under my car.

About an hour later I went out with a rucksack and tried to reach it, it ran away but I was able to catch it easily. I put it in a covered box in my shed and put a container of water and a handful of sunflower seeds.

When I picked it up, it felt sticky, and I noticed a lot of blood under it's wing and as I took my hand back I had a load of small feathers stuck to my hand. It also smelled quite a bit.

What's the next steps? I'm guessing I should wash that blood of? Should I ring around some vets and ask them to have a look, how much would it cost me?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this bird.

If it has been predator caught (cat or hawk) it will need antibiotics asap.

Please check this wonderful link for resources and finding help.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm *


----------



## Oaznxe (Apr 22, 2011)

Where do I get antibiotics from?


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Jedd's, Foy's, and Seigel


----------



## Oaznxe (Apr 22, 2011)

I think they're US based. I'm in the UK.

I'm feeling a bit clueless at the moment. I did call a rescue centre, she did say she could come and pick the pigeon up then the line cut off and I'm not getting any reply


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, where abouts in Staffordshire are you?

Janet


----------



## Oaznxe (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in Stafford. I don't mind travelling

I had a reply from one wildlife centre called Wildlife Rescue. They said because of the weather they couldn't make it out but they suggested I wait until morning and ask Amerton Farm if they can take it in, if they don't then Wildlife Rescue may be able to help.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

You won't be able to get anti-biotics over the counter in the UK sadly.
Also there isn't time to order as if the bird's been injured by a cat it will need meds within 24 hrs.
Let us know your area in case there's a rescue centre nearby.
I'm wondering if it was Burton Wildlife you called as she will collect but it's a great help if you're able to give a small donation towards the petrol as she's self funded and it's hard for her to fund the rescue without help but she's very good and dedicated to pigeons!! so I hope you are near to her. 

Janet


----------



## Oaznxe (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, it's Burton Wildlife I called but she can't come up because of the weather. I'll try Amerton tomorrow, if they don't reply I'll give Burton Wildlife another call. I'm happy to pony up some cash to cover the costs


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I know Amerton well too. They're good at taking pigeons.
What a shame, I was hoping you might have been nearer to me so I could help but I'm in Sutton/ Lichfield area, so too far.

I know Lindsay at Burton well. Shame she can't get out tonight. I'd definitely try Amerton tomorrow and if not call Lindsay at Burton and she'll help I'm sure if you tell her you can help with the costs.

Let us know how things go.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## Oaznxe (Apr 22, 2011)

Wildlife Rescue is Burton Wildlife. 

To be honest Sutton/Lichfield isn't too far for me if that's what was needed but hopefully I can sort something out with one of these rescue centres tomorrow.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just saw Lindsay posted on FB her car's packed up after driving through floods, what a blow, I've told her you'll try Amerton but will call her if no luck there in the morning.

I took three birds to Amerton last Sunday and was pleased to see they also had an aviary set up for Woodies waiting for release like Burton now so I'm sure they'll take your Woodie.
They're open 7days a week so will be there.
Thanks so much for taking the trouble to find help and good luck in the morning.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry our posts crossed!!
I'll be happy to help if needed too so let me know if you can't get anywhere with them but to be honest I know both will take in Woodies.
I take any woodies I have to Burton once they're at the stage of just needing to be in an aviary to re-grow missing feathers before releasing after any wounds are healed. I have two injured ones at present but I can only keep them in carriers while being treated but they are so stressful unlike feral pigeons that they often cause themselves more damage by thrashing about so need an aviary place like that to be kept quiet and not handled.
Amerton have a hospital set up and aviaries for them before release too.
They might euthanize if any bird is too badly injured though but if it's treatable then fine it's just they can't keep them if unreleasable in the long term.

I'll keep an eye on here to make sure you've found help just in case.

Janet


----------



## Oaznxe (Apr 22, 2011)

The pigeon sadly didn't last the night


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I guess he'd gone down with an infection from the wounds. I think as you said it didn't smell good it was already sick and maybe why it got caught in the first place.
Thanks for all you did, at least he was dry and secure for the night so passed peacefully.

Janet x


----------



## Oaznxe (Apr 22, 2011)

I think so, he did really stink so I think he had probably been in quite a bad way for a while by the time I spotted him. But it did really tip it down last night so at least I'm glad I didn't leave him out in that.


----------

